# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Ưu nhược điẻm giữa máy C frame và H frame

## hienlinhbv

Chào các tất cả các bác. Em đang tìm hiểm thêm chút về máy CNC đặc biệt là 2 dạng Cframe và Hframe. Các bác cho em hỏi ưu, nhược điểm của từng loại, sự linh hoạt, kết cấu.... E cảm ơn ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các tất cả các bác. Em đang tìm hiểm thêm chút về máy CNC đặc biệt là 2 dạng Cframe và Hframe. Các bác cho em hỏi ưu, nhược điểm của từng loại, sự linh hoạt, kết cấu.... E cảm ơn ạ


bạn liệt kê những gì bạn nghĩ+có trước rồi mọi người sẽ bổ sung , như vậy sẽ nhanh hơn

----------


## hienlinhbv

> bạn liệt kê những gì bạn nghĩ+có trước rồi mọi người sẽ bổ sung , như vậy sẽ nhanh hơn


Hehe em mới tìm hiểu thôi, chưa có kiến thức gì ạ. Em muốn tìm hiểu để có cái nhìn tổng thể về các dạng máy cnc, để xem loại máy vào công việc nào sẽ hiệu quả hơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe em mới tìm hiểu thôi, chưa có kiến thức gì ạ. Em muốn tìm hiểu để có cái nhìn tổng thể về các dạng máy cnc, để xem loại máy vào công việc nào sẽ hiệu quả hơn.



tham khảo sách vở các  loại trước xem sao ah
https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...design&f=false
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bk...machine+design
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bk...e+tools+design

----------

hienlinhbv

----------


## solero

Lười đọc trên web thì tải về bằng phần mềm cho đỡ mất $$$ nhé:

Google book downloader:

http://www.gbooksdownloader.com/
https://googlebookdownloader.codeplex.com/
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/56...ownloader.html

----------

hienlinhbv, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## hienlinhbv

> tham khảo sách vở các  loại trước xem sao ah
> https://books.google.com.vn/books?id...design&f=false
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bk...machine+design
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bk...e+tools+design


Em cảm ơn để em ngâm cứu tí xem

----------


## cuongmay

cframe khó chế tạo ,cứng vững thấp ,chiếm diện tích lớn , sử dụng rất tiện lợi , gắn được nhiều cỡ phôi . hframe thì ngược lại so với cframe . bạn chưa có kn thì nên chế tạo hframe .

----------


## Vincent

Em không đồng ý với bác chỗ C frame độ cứng vững thấp hơn H đâu , đơn giản là máy cnc công nghiệp chuyên ăn sắt thì 99% là C frame

----------


## cuongmay

> Em không đồng ý với bác chỗ C frame độ cứng vững thấp hơn H đâu , đơn giản là máy cnc công nghiệp chuyên ăn sắt thì 99% là C frame


đó là vì sự tiện dụng thôi , bạn thử tưởng tưởng tượng 1 cái máy cframe gia công phôi 1m hình vuông  thì thân máy nó phải to đến như thế nào cho đủ cứng vững khi vươn đầu ra 1m .với Hframe hai cột hai bên thì nho nhỏ cũng đủ .

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này em dính rồi ạ. Em thần tượng con máy H của bác Diy1102, hành trình nó 60x90 thì phải. Đọc hướng dẫn căn chỉnh máy H frane của cụ CKD chả hỉu giề. Lão Nam CNC có bài hướng dẫn may C khá dễ hiểu. Em bắt chước bác Diy1102 làm con máy 50x90,  C frame cho nó dễ làm. Bi chừ làm xong nó nặng 7,5 tấn, chiều ngang phủ bì nó gần 4m. Chết tiệt thật, con máy H của bác Diy1102 chỉ 2 thằng là khênh được. Con máy đểu em chế muốn khênh chắc phải hai chục thằng

----------


## GORLAK

Máy H nè bác, làm cũng tạm tạm, chạy F tối đa đc 8000.

https://www.facebook.com/nguyen.dang...3249482079925/

----------


## CKD

Mỗi mô hình máy đều có ưu và nhược điểm riêng. Nên so sánh chung sẽ chẵng xác định được con nào hơn. Nếu so sánh thì phải phân nhóm như:
- hành trình hiệu dụng.
- kết cấu đơn giản.
- lắp ráp & cân chỉnh.
- v.v....
Chứ nói kiểu cái này vũng hơn cái kia, cái này dễ làm hơn cái kia thì không chính xác lắm.

----------


## longdq

E vote cho H Frame. Trọng lượng nhẹ độ vững cao

----------


## terminaterx300

máy C thì tương đối là chuẩn nhất, nhưng có 2 vấn đề cơ bản, là cái đầu Z ko thể vươn ra quá nhiều sẽ bị gục cao, máy C loại bự nhất thì bàn Y mã tầm 1m, bên cạnh đó khi 2 trục X Y chạy bàn sẽ bị bất lợi về trọng lượng khi chạy nhanh, sẽ so sánh với máy H ở dưới
máy H thì thì được gọi là phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu hơn, độ cứng vững thì cũng chả kém gì C nhưng theo quan điểm nó chạy nhanh hơn, vd như máy C bàn X nằm trên Ý nặng 1tấn, + phôi 1 tần là 2 tấn, Y sẽ chậm hơn Bàn Ý chỉ gánh phôi 1 tấn, còn X sẽ gánh trục Z nặng thêm tầm 500kg so với kết cấu C . kết cấu này đám makino khá ưa chuộng, makino thì bà con fanuc O-M ngày xưa thần cmn tượng luôn rồi, giờ nguyên series từ V tới S chạy loại H nhưng H ko phải 2 cột mà 2 nguyên lưng, support high speed mà chạy băng hộp cho dòng V từ V33 V56 V77 V99 , dù rằng vẫn có máy C. những con máy có hành trình hơn 1000mm sẽ nghĩ ngay tới H.
hình con V77, bàn dc 1200mm thì phải, chạy gantry vitme trục Y

máy router hay gantry, không biết có cứng vững ko chứ những con super king size toàn router như con máy chuyên gia công động cơ diesel của MAN mà đồng chí Luyến có post. ko chơi H loại double column, C thì càng không thể.

nói chung máy nào cũng có thể cứng vững nếu ta làm cứng vững, nhưng về kích thước thì C bị hạn chế rất nhiều. máy H hay gantry vẫn đủ cứng

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em thấy C hay H đều có ưu nhược riêng còn về cứng vững thi cứ to và nặng là cứng và vững(tat nhiên là phải thiết kế hợp lý) em thay C phù hợp với hành trình nhỏ (Y<1000) còn H thường cho máy có hành trình lớn còn về chế tạo em thay cái gì quá lớn hoặc quá nhỏ cũng đều khó chế tạo còn máy H gọn hơn C thì cũng chưa chắc vì nếu cái bàn máy hai mét di chuyển tới lui thì cái băng máy ít nhất cũng phải 6m(trừ khi cho cả cái cụm H di chuyển)

----------

TLP

----------


## nhatson

brother M140X1

----------

iamnot.romeo, longdq

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con máy brother anh Linh đăng gia công bá đạo thật, thay dao cực kì lẹ, trục Z nó chạy nhìn không kịp.

----------

anhcos, longdq, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Con máy brother anh Linh đăng gia công bá đạo thật, thay dao cực kì lẹ, trục Z nó chạy nhìn không kịp.


máy đời mới body tke sáng tạo , nhìn lả lướt như sản phẩm của thiên nhiên ( mô phỏng sinh học)

----------


## longdq

Hic máy thay dao mà ko kịp nhìn luôn.

----------


## CKD

Quan điểm cá nhân cho DIYer về máy C, H hoặc router (viết tắt là R nhé).
- Tên gọi nhóm máy.. cũng không chính xác vì mang ý nghĩa tượng hình. Tên chính xác thì cũng chịu.. vì mỗi nhà sản xuất có cách gọi và định nghĩa mỗi dòng máy của họ hơi khác nhau.
- Về mực độ DIY, các quan điểm sau theo mình có thể dùng để tham khảo. Thứ tự liện kê sẽ theo hướng ưu rồi tới nhược, chữ nghiên là phân tích thêm lý do.
--- Diện tích hữu dụng (diện tích gia công tối đa)/diện tích chiếm dụng: R, H, C
_Máy C có diện tích hữu dụng nhỏ nhất, không tính các hệ thống phụ trợ như giải nhiệt, bơm dầu v.v.. Theo nhận xét cá nhân thì diện tích chiếm dụng phải hơn 2 lần diện tích sử dụng ở cả 2 chiều XY. Máy H thì hơn 2 lần ở chiều Y hoặc X._
--- Đơn giản, dể DIY: C, H, R
_Càng ít chi tiết thì việc chế tạo và cân chỉnh càng đơn giản và dể thực hiện._
--- Kích thước & khối lượng phôi: R, H, C
--- Độ cứng vững thì mô hình nào muốn cứng vững đều làm dược.

Vậy DIY thì nên làm theo mô hình nào? DIYer thì..
- Phân tích nhu cầu trước hết.
- Phân tích năng lực thực hiện.
- Phân tích vật tư đang có, vật tư có thể có, tài chính v.v...
Từ đó mới có cơ sở so sánh & kết luận xem làm với mô hình nào là thuận tiện nhất, đơn giản nhất, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu nhất.

Người mới chưa có kinh nghiệm thì nên làm gì? Nên..
- Trình bày trung thực nhu cầu.
- Trình bày năng lực thực hiện (tự làm, có thiết bị hổ trợ, thuê làm thì đánh giá năng lực chổ thuê).
- Trình (up ảnh) trang thiết bị vật tư hiện có hoặc có thể có (mua).
Tổng hợp các thông tin có được, những DIYer có nhiều kinh nghiệm có thể cho vài lời khuyên, góp ý để giúp việc thực hiện tốt hơn. Biết đâu có DIYer tốt bụng vẽ thiết kế giúp không chừng.

----------


## terminaterx300

> brother M140X1


con đầu tiên có thể xem như H frame 

con thứ 2 là gantry chạy song mã 2 vitme 2 bên

con thứ 3 cũng là gantry nhưng vitme đẩy sau đít tới cho nó cân 

còn loại lai kiểu C với H như thế này

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hàng công nghiệp nên chay song mã 2 visme được hổ trợ feedback từ trong lõi của hệ thống nên xem như không có vấn đề gì, còn máy mach3 thì mình được một sư huynh chuyển từ máy C của brother sang máy gantry DIY dùng visme doublenut với step alpha chia sẽ rằng lâu lâu phải canh chỉnh lại 2 trục visme cho song song do lệch bước của step dẫn đến không vuông góc nữa. Anh này dùng máy để gia công tản nhiệt nước máy tính.

Tiếp theo đây là 1 kiểu H khác, em cực thích loại này, Z xong mã.

----------


## nhatson

> Hàng công nghiệp nên chay song mã 2 visme được hổ trợ feedback từ trong lõi của hệ thống nên xem như không có vấn đề gì, còn máy mach3 thì mình được một sư huynh chuyển từ máy C của brother sang máy gantry DIY dùng visme doublenut với step alpha chia sẽ rằng lâu lâu phải canh chỉnh lại 2 trục visme cho song song do lệch bước của step dẫn đến không vuông góc nữa. Anh này dùng máy để gia công tản nhiệt nước máy tính.
> 
> Tiếp theo đây là 1 kiểu H khác, em cực thích loại này, Z xong mã.


em kết cái  màn cạo chỗ bắt ray

----------


## nhatson



----------


## son_heinz

> em kết cái  màn cạo chỗ bắt ray


Bao nhiêu máy móc gia công mà sao vẫn phải sử dụng cái môn thần chưởng đó vậy bác nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> Bao nhiêu máy móc gia công mà sao vẫn phải sử dụng cái môn thần chưởng đó vậy bác nhỉ


có thể vài năm nữa cảnh này chỉ còn trong phim ảnh  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson



----------


## ducduy9104

> 


Ghê thặc, bộ điều kiển nó bù biến dạng nhiệt luôn chớ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

ông bạn em có 1 câu em khá tâm đắc, người tây người ta suy nghĩ rất tháu đáo

tormach pcnc1100 tk cho dân DIY nên trong tk tính tới việc di chuyển máy trong nhà

http://www.tormach.com/uploads/10/D4...eMove-pdf.html

----------

ppgas

----------


## longdq

chơi máy mini bê tay thôi bác ạ :v

----------


## Tuấn

Con H mini này thiết ké hợp lý gớm các bác nhở  :Smile:

----------

h-d, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con built-in spindle nhìn là thấy kết mô-đen goài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

> Hehe con built-in spindle nhìn là thấy kết mô-đen goài


Con này là ELTE của Ý

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá bao nhiêu K usd hả chú Hiệp ? Nhìn là ghiền. Giờ mới biết Elte là phân nhánh nhỏ dành cho gỗ , thuộc đại ca Fishcher Precise spindle..... mà đại ca này còn 1 thằng trực thuộc nữa là Fortuna .

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

> Giá bao nhiêu K usd hả chú Hiệp ? Nhìn là ghiền. Giờ mới biết Elte là phân nhánh nhỏ dành cho gỗ , thuộc đại ca Fishcher Precise spindle..... mà đại ca này còn 1 thằng trực thuộc nữa là Fortuna .


Giá thì anh tham khảo ở đây hehe
http://www.maschinen-werkzeuge.com/F...64_53_364.html

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Khả năng của mấy con elte thì anh em có thể tham khảo video dưới đây
Dự là con này chỉ khoảng <0.75kw chấp mấy em spindle tung của bị cái giá nó mắc quá hehe


Còn video này là test thực tế của em max-step 1.5mm F 1000mm

----------


## terminaterx300

> Giá thì anh tham khảo ở đây hehe
> http://www.maschinen-werkzeuge.com/F...64_53_364.html


nhìn thèm quá Nam gầy ơi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bố cứ bày món ngon trước mặt em hoài.

----------


## boomsite

mình xem không hiểu máy H và máy R khác nhau ở chỗ nào ? newbie mong các bác giải thích giúp

----------


## nhatson

> mình xem không hiểu máy H và máy R khác nhau ở chỗ nào ? newbie mong các bác giải thích giúp


Router part hoàn toàn dứng yên
H , part di chuyển theo 1 phương

----------

